# Tool Talk >  Excavator travels downhill

## Jon

Excavator travels downhill.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h..._excavator.gif

Previously:

Swinging around on excavator bucket
Excavator prepares and serves hot dog

----------

Frank S (Oct 17, 2018),

jackhoying (Sep 18, 2018),

olderdan (Oct 17, 2018),

PJs (Jan 5, 2017),

Scotsman Hosie (May 15, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 8, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Hey, can you push in your side mirror a little?



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Oct 17, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (May 15, 2019),

Seedtick (Oct 17, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I wonder why the car was parked there in the first place?

----------


## Daturat100r

This one slightly more gratifying lol

----------

Andyt (Oct 18, 2018),

Clockguy (Oct 20, 2018),

cognitdiss (Oct 10, 2021),

PJs (Oct 17, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (May 15, 2019),

Seedtick (Oct 17, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 17, 2018),

volodar (Oct 17, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I wonder why the car was parked there in the first place?



His ex just arrived to pick up settlement of community property...

----------

Frank S (Oct 17, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 15, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 15, 2018),

will52100 (Dec 15, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

that's 1 way down a mountain

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 15, 2019)

----------

